# We did it...first body trim



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I love it! Going to be so much easier to care for so glad we did this.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

She looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you! Looks better than I thought it might. It is still quite rough as groomer says it will take 2-3 more groomings before her coat is even, from me chopping big mats out of her all this time.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Love it! Great cut for a very active girl!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She looks great! Sleek as a seal! I love the way Pixel looks in her short (but still fluffy) coat too. I actually just bought clippers so I can keep her this way... At least for a while. I may let her grow out again sooner or later, but she looks so adorable this way... And so does Sophie!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

It was so wierd stopping at the dog food store on the way home, to look down at the end of my leash and not recognize what was at the other end.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I agree Karen! I like the cut a lot more than I thought I would. Pixel is totally adorable you did an amazing job I don't think I could ever have done half that good. Is Pixel kind of curly? Groomer figures Sophie will be once her coat relaxes from the trim today.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Sophie looks great!😄


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> I agree Karen! I like the cut a lot more than I thought I would. Pixel is totally adorable you did an amazing job I don't think I could ever have done half that good. Is Pixel kind of curly? Groomer figures Sophie will be once her coat relaxes from the trim today.


She's much curlier than I would have expected based on her hair when it was long. Not REALLY curly, but a definite crimp to it... And SOOOOO soft!!!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Sounds like Sophie's too I see crimp coming in and she's soft as a plush stuffed animal


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

You are stylin' there Sophie girl! What a cute face you have.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Sophie's looks great in her new do. She's so agile and athletic. It's nice to be able to see all her parts working in harmony.

Go Sophie!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Looking good Sophie!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Love the cut! Tempted to print off a copy of the picture to take to the groomer and say 'this is what Sheldon wants'.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dee Dee, did your groomer use clippers or scissors? How long is Sophie's hair--looks like about an inch?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

She looks really good!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Sophie looks really cute in her new cut. I like this length a lot.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Sophie looks adorable, great haircut!! Perfect length!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

The groomer used mostly scissors and thinning shears, and clippers a little bit on face and tummy. Her body coat length is about 1 1/2 inches. Her legs are shorter because I had cut so many mats out they were baldish in spots and all choppy.  So I have strict instructions no more chopping and she thinks it will be about 3 more groomings before her coat evens out and we can get her legs thicker.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

...


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sophie girl you are stylin. Love your new do!!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

There is another doggie on the floor! ound:


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

^ That was my reaction


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sophie looks absolutely adorable! It shows off her cute little shape.:biggrin1:


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

Aweee sweet!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## CindyLou (Mar 9, 2016)

DebW said:


> Love the cut! Tempted to print off a copy of the picture to take to the groomer and say 'this is what Sheldon wants'.


I am with you on printing off the picture. Trying to make sure you really get the look you want is the most difficult part - what you and the groomer consider to be a 'trim' isn't always the same thing. We had a groomer that we really liked for years for Kirby, but after she quit working, it took us several tries to find someone who could get the look we wanted. The good thing is, it always grows back out :biggrin1:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sophies's groomer is a keeper!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> Her legs are shorter because I had cut so many mats out they were baldish in spots and all choppy.  So I have strict instructions no more chopping


Have you tried using cornstarch to help relax the mats? It works like a charm. Just sprinkle a liberal amount on the mat and kind of rub it in. Then gently work out the mat with a comb. It really helps the mats to slide apart and off. I learned about the cornstarch on an old thread from this forum (Karen maybe?).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CindyLou said:


> I am with you on printing off the picture. Trying to make sure you really get the look you want is the most difficult part - what you and the groomer consider to be a 'trim' isn't always the same thing. We had a groomer that we really liked for years for Kirby, but after she quit working, it took us several tries to find someone who could get the look we wanted. The good thing is, it always grows back out :biggrin1:


I know that some groomers do an awful job. But please also keep in mind that there are a lot of differences between Havanese coats, and sometimes, depending on the texture of a dog's coat, they can look very different in the same cut... or a specific cut might not work at all. You really need to work WITH a good groomer to figure out what will work best.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I use corn starch to whiten her beard but I didn't know that it also helps with mats. Good tip. 
I think the groomer did a great job with her too even with me staring over her shoulder the whole time lol


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Holy Cow! That's a lot of hair that came off that little munchkin!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Holy Cow! That's a lot of hair that came off that little munchkin!


I told you that is another doggie on the floor sleeping.:grin2:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I had many not so good experiences for years with my first havanese Sparky. I would take him to a groomer and assume they would do a nice haircut. I learned that it is good idea to inquire about the groomers experience and then decide.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> I use corn starch to whiten her beard but I didn't know that it also helps with mats. Good tip.


Well, I didn't know about cornstarch to whiten the beard! Thanks for that tip!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

How do you use the cornstarch for whitening? My doggies have a photo shoot next Saturday, and I'd love to spiffy up my boy's white beard.

Also, I was looking at the photos again. It's easy to forget when they're in longer coats that they actually have long legs. Every one always comments on how cute Lola looks with her short legs until I lift her hair for them to see.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Boomama I too was shocked at how long Sophie's legs are with the hair gone. I am still used to dachshund leggies  

I just work the dry cornstarch into the stained parts of her white beard, and work it in. Be careful not to get it on colored areas as it can make it look lighter also (it gives Sophie's black a light white spot although easy to clean out). 

She weighed 10.2 lbs at the holistic vet yesterday, and that's with her hair off  First time she's broken the 10 lb mark. Told her no more growing....


----------

